# Model home drapes



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Toured A model home nearby where a new subdivision is going in. I loved one of the bedrooms, it had a like a Jenny Lind bed, the drapes were a darker dusty pink with the outline of oval leafs so it is a very minimal design. the bedding was ivory layered blankets with a solid dusty pink quilt on the bottom part of the bed.

I’ve googled pink and dusty pink drapes and can’t find anything like those. I’d like to go back to that house and look at the bottom edge of those drapes and see if there’s a manufactures name but possibility company’s building the subdivision have places where they buy stuff to decorate their model homes.

I have a palm tree Tommy Bahama quilt and drapes in my bedroom and I’ve had them 10 years and they’re fine but this was the first bedroom that ever inspired me to want to redo my bedroom. Guess that won’t be happening since I can’t find those drapes.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Do a google search.
printed pink drapery fabric with leaves


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> View attachment 689508
> 
> Do a google search.
> printed pink drapery fabric with leaves


I spent a lot of time googling. Wonder if they were custom made? I need to search fabric companies. I’ve made drapes long ago it’s not something I’m in the mood to do but they’re really not difficult.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I imagine it was custom work. Usually builders have decorators they work with.

Best bet. Go back and snap a pic with your phone then do an image search via Google.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Colbyt said:


> Usually builders have decorators they work with.


I'd go back and ask the sales folks for that info. They ought to be able to put you in contact with who furnished the model home or at least to someone that would know who did it. Once you talk to them you should be able to find out the source of the curtains.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Went back to the model home and was upfront with the sales person explaining my interest in the drapes. This is a big development company and she said their houses are furnished by a company that doesn’t sell to residential people, only commercial.

I looked at the edge of the drapes and there were no tags. The ceilings are exceptionally high I guess 10-12 feet and the drapes are hung at least a foot above the window, which is a good look. There may be a tag up high? I didn’t ask if I could like drag the bed over to the window and stand on the bed and try and reach that tag. I thought that would be asking too much so I’m putting this idea on the back burner for now but that’s OK. Besides painting my walls I would have to repaint my bathroom to coordinate. Too much work now.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Do you own a sewing machine?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

huesmann said:


> Do you own a sewing machine?


Yes and I’d Be rich if I had a nickel for every hour I’ve spent sewing.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

So then the easy button is to find a fabric you like and roll your own!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I saw this today & wondered if someone actually lives like this. . .


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> I saw this today & wondered if someone actually lives like this. . .



I not sure about living but I did install a couple of that type of stuff over the years.


----------



## PhilWynn (8 mo ago)

Nealtw said:


> View attachment 689508
> 
> Do a google search.
> printed pink drapery fabric with leaves


Wow so soft and gentle, great, I've seen one coffee shop with this design, very beautiful


----------

